# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  FINALISTI natjecaja za izbor najbolje fotke u rodinoj majici

## Mukica

I nas ziri je, nakon puno muka, jer sve su fotke super, ne znas koja bolja, ipak morao odabrati 10 komada. To su:



*Ovdje* mozete pregledati fotke u malo boljoj rezoluciji i... nakon toga - kliknite u anketi na onu koja vam se najvise svidja.

Glasanje traje 7 dana, tj. od danas pa do 04.09. u ponoc kada cemo zakljucati topic i tko je gasao glasao je.

3 fotke koje, po izboru forumasa i forumasica dobiju najvise glasova dobit ce nagrade koje cemo uruciti na Rodin šesti rođendan, 5. rujna u Rodinom gnijezdu, oko 18 sati, kada ste bas svi pozvani na druzenje... Vise o proslavi Rodinog sestog rockasa mozete pronaci ovdje.

----------


## Mukica

dobro jutro svima   :Smile:

----------


## anki

kaj sam ja luda ili je to 11 fotki u finalu, a ne 10  :?

----------


## anki

luda sam   :Grin:

----------


## sabaleta

Najteže glasanje u životu...svi su prelijepi.  :Zaljubljen:  Jedva sam izabrala jednu favoritkinju.

----------


## Mary Ann

prekrasni su svi tako je teško...

----------


## ms. ivy

glasala!

----------


## Lucija Ellen

:Saint:

----------


## mamma san

Si.   :Smile:  

(makar je izbor bio pretežak!!!   :Heart:  )

----------


## Riana

premedeni su. 
glasala

----------


## Leki

glasala!

----------


## Tashunica

glasala

----------


## snoopygirl

glasala

preljepe slikice, premedena dječica   :Heart:

----------


## Bubica

ovo namjerno nije na portalu , ili ?

----------


## Mukica

bude bilo danas cim uhvate vremena
nisu cure jos stigle
tek sam im nocas poslala

----------


## Arkana10

glasala
pretezak izbor  :Saint:

----------


## Zdenka2

Slatki su, a najslađa je moja ljubimica!   :Heart:

----------


## maria71

moja nije u užem izboru   :Sad:

----------


## maria71

ja sam brzopleta kokoš

slika koja mi se dopala nije u užem izboru

----------


## ASTRA

Stvarno je bilo teško odabrati, klinci su preslatki!  :Heart:

----------


## lucky

:Bye:   i ja

----------


## ana-blizanci

glasala

----------


## jadranka605

i ja   :Heart:

----------


## wewa

ah, ljepote   :Heart:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Koji komadi... :D  :D ...teškooo...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## malezija

:Heart:  preljepi su

----------


## kikic

A slatkaći mali, težak izbor

----------


## Irena001

glasala :D

----------


## ana.m

Glasala!
Svi su preeeeeslatki   :Kiss:

----------


## ribica tina

glasala :D

----------


## gejsha

uhh teska   :Heart:   sam dala glas kad su svi takoooooooooo   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## vidra

glasala   :Kiss:

----------


## talia7

> luda sam


I ja sam luda! Kako se glasa? Stvarno sam IT neznalica   :Sad:  skoro da me sram pitati, ali ne mogu odoliti da glasam.

----------


## talia7

aaa.... evo skužila sam kad sam se ulogirala. Treba mi smajli koji se lupa batom po glavi.

----------


## Romina

naš favorit je broj 5 :D

----------


## mama sanja

Dala glas!  :Smile:

----------


## malena beba

glasala   :Zaljubljen:  
jeli dopusteno vise puta glasat ili samo jednom?

----------


## vidra

mislim da je po jednom, da mame no polude  :Grin:

----------


## -tajana-

glasala  :D

----------


## Tea

glasala 

želim čestitati pobjedniku ili pobjednici!   :Heart:  
makar još nije kraj, ali nazire se pobjednik

----------


## Iva M.

kako su medeni   :Heart:  

glasala

----------


## Mama Medo

baš su svi slatki... 
glasala.

----------


## Mukica

hop!

----------


## tweety

odlučila.glasala.teško je bilo kad su svi za zaljubiti se.

----------


## Nova

koji profesionalci  :Laughing:

----------


## vimmerby

glasala. teška odluka...   :Smile:

----------


## Rene2

Uf, jedva sam se odlučila!

----------


## Luna Rocco

Izgleda da sam ja jedina koja se bez ikakvog problema odlučila  :Grin:  

Između ostalog, bilo mi je jako bitno da fotografija odaje pravi duh ljeta.  :Heart:

----------


## AdioMare

> Izgleda da sam ja jedina koja se bez ikakvog problema odlučila  
> 
> Između ostalog, bilo mi je jako bitno da fotografija odaje pravi duh ljeta.


Nisi.  :Wink:  
Također!

----------


## alec

glasala i ja, iako bi najrađe svakome dala po jedan glas  :Saint:

----------


## argenta

obavih duznost
ali je stvarno bilo tesko... 
 :Kiss:   svima koji su sudjelovali

----------


## znatizeljna

glasala

----------


## Hady

jesam

----------


## Erin

glasala
svi su preslatki!

----------


## kli_kli

Glasala!

----------


## sandy2006

Ma stvarno su preslatki   :Zaljubljen:  ,glasala i ja!

----------


## Princeza

i ja glasala!

----------


## Jagi

Jako su slatki!   :Heart:  
glasala

----------


## LeaB

> Luna Rocco prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Izgleda da sam ja jedina koja se bez ikakvog problema odlučila  
> 
> 
> 
> Nisi.  
> Također!


A meni je između ostalog najdraže što me ovaj mali bebek asocira na Janči pa sam se rastopila.  :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Luna Rocco prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Izgleda da sam ja jedina koja se bez ikakvog problema odlučila  
> 
> Između ostalog, bilo mi je jako bitno da fotografija odaje pravi duh ljeta. 
> 
> 
> Nisi.  
> Također!


Također.

----------


## malena beba

i ja sam se odmah odlucila ali mi je zao sto se ne moze vise puta glasat jer je moja favoritkinja druga...

----------


## Helena111

joj i ja glasala, koji su to kolačići, medeni su   :Heart:

----------


## leonessa

Moja favoritkinja je prva  :D.

----------


## Brunda

Glasala za fotku sa najboljom porukom   :Heart:

----------


## Leina mama

> AdioMare prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Luna Rocco prvotno napisa
> ...


Eto, LR, ne da nisi jedina, nego si skoro u većini   :Grin:  

I ja sam glasala za onu koja mi je "zamirisala" na more   :Heart:

----------


## alanovamama

glasala bilo mi se teško odlučiti sve su slike predivne

----------


## apricot

*Točno u podne zatvaramo biralište!*

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Glasanje traje 7 dana, tj. od danas pa do 04.09. *u ponoc* kada cemo zakljucati topic i tko je gasao glasao je.


 :?

----------


## apricot

zato sam i napisala crvenim slovima.
treba pobjednike obavijestiti i pokušati ih organizirati da sutra dođu po nagradu.

pa nam treba malo više vremena...

ali, ako inzistirate...

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ma ne, ja sam svoje odglasala, samo me zanimalo. Sve 5. 8)

----------


## Mukica

hvala svima koji su glasali i cestitamo pobjednicima
do ovog casa glasalo je ukupno 302 forumasa tj. forumasica tj. 

i nagrade idu:




> 1. mjesto --> 5 - Keti20070815037-vi - s osvojenih 77 glasova
> 
> 2. mjesto --> 7 - P7310745-vi - s osvojenih 56 glasova te
> 
> 3. mjesto --> 10 - Vivian-vi - s osvojena 53 glasa


tijekom dana pobjednike ce mejlom kontaktirati Apricot, a ja zakljucavam topic


hvala svima na sudjelovanju!  :Love:

----------


## Mukica

uh
u problemima sam :/ 
ne mogu do mailboxa na koje ste nam slali slike pa *MOLIM SVE DOBITNIKE DA SE STO PRIJE JAVE MEJLOM NA ADRESU :apricot.roda@gmail.com*

i uz put podizem topic
hop

----------


## Mukica

trebamo pomoc!

ako netko zna trecu dobitnicu Vivian-vi neka je nazove i kaze joj da se javi na :apricot.roda@gmail.com

----------

